# Il mercato in entrata del Milan è chiuso, è ufficiale.



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di *Laxalt e Castillejo a titolo definitivo*, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciata la chiusura del mercato in entrata.



Mamma mia che delusione. Centrocampo penoso, roba da decimo posto. Altro quinto/sesto posto in coming.


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2018)

State calmi.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2018)

Siamo finiti in un loop senza uscita. "Dobbiamo arrivare al 4° posto" ma la squadra per il quarto posto non c'è mai. Un altro anno a sorbirci Roberto Lacci, Mauri e co.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che delusione. Centrocampo penoso, roba da decimo posto. Altro quinto/sesto posto in coming.



Dai su basta le partite si devono ancora giocare forza Milan e vedremo
Baselli non ci cambiava niente


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Mercato discreto. Più di così era difficile fare.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



È stato bello finché è durato ragazzi, è stata comunque allestita una buona squadra che secondo me può centrare uno dei posti Champions.


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Io ho sensazioni al contrario. E con questo non voglio smentire un comunicato del Milan


----------



## kipstar (17 Agosto 2018)

Si lotta per un posto basso in Champions a cavallo tra il 4 e il 5....


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Altro anno con Bonaventura TITOLARE a centrocampo ma con Bertolacci riserva, hey, super.
Penso ci sia la zampata finale di Gattuso che ha dato ordini ben precisi di non stravolgere niente in mezzo, Bakayoko è stata una sua richiesta, riserva di Biglia e Kessie, altre valutazioni non ne hanno fatte e la pagheremo.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che delusione. Centrocampo penoso, roba da decimo posto. Altro quinto/sesto posto in coming.



Vedete ad illudersi per niente?? Abbiamo fatto un grande mercato e ce la giochiamo per il quarto posto ragazzi ci siamo rinforzati e tanto considerato come eravamo messi un mese fa...


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



finalmente! bella batosta che hanno preso gli pseudo espertoni di finanza ahahahah


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Siamo finiti in un loop senza uscita. "Dobbiamo arrivare al 4° posto" ma la squadra per il quarto posto non c'è mai. Un altro anno a sorbirci Roberto Lacci, Mauri e co.



.


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

aspettare con serenita' le ore 19


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Delusione. A prescindere da SMS qualcuno di livello a CC doveva arrivare. Così si rifa un altro sesto posto.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Altro anno con Bonaventura TITOLARE a centrocampo ma con Bertolacci riserva, hey, super.
> Penso ci sia la zampata finale di Gattuso che ha dato ordini ben precisi di non stravolgere niente in mezzo, Bakayoko è stata una sua richiesta, riserva di Biglia e Kessie, altre valutazioni non ne hanno fatte e la pagheremo.



Si c'è stato il veto di Gattuso su Savic e su Rabiot.... E io sono ricco...


----------



## nybreath (17 Agosto 2018)

buon mercato comunque, peccato sempre il centrocampo ignorato...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Molto sorpreso, evidentemente pensano che questo centrocampo più Bertolacci, Mauri e Montolivo siano sufficienti per quest'anno.
Montolivo lo rimettono in rosa per forza, altrimenti non ci sarebbero proprio gli uomini effettivi per affrontare 3 competizioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Non provare a prendere una mezz'ala è un peccato capitale. La squadra è zoppa nel punto nevralgico del gioco.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si c'è stato il veto di Gattuso su Savic e su Rabiot.... E io sono ricco...



No ma Bertolacci lo ha tenuto lui, il turco lo ha provato mezzala (ha fatto malino) e Jack è sempre il solito cesso che parte titolare dappertutto perché non ha mai mezza riserva decente.
Altro sesto posto ragazzi.


----------



## mil77 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Nel comunicato ufficiale c'è scritto che Castillejo è stato acquistato a titolo definitivo, ma non era in prestito?


----------



## Andre96 (17 Agosto 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io ho sensazioni al contrario. E con questo non voglio smentire un comunicato del Milan



Mi fa sorridere "è ufficiale". Credo sia impossibile chiudere realmente un mercato prima che si concluda… e con questo non sto dicendo arrivi qualcuno, per carità.


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi ma basta usare la logica, nessuno sano di mente prenderà SMS a 120 milioni, semplicemente perché non li vale! così come belotti non ne valeva 100 lo scorso anno (e sappiamo che fine ha fatto). Sarebbe una operazione completamente scriteriata e Leonardo si giocherebbe faccia e credibilità per un giocatore, un vero azzardo, non conviene a nessuno.


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

Potrebbe essere un modo per continuare la trattativa nel più riserbo possibile, ma non ci spero piu


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un modo per continuare la trattativa nel più riserbo possibile, ma non ci spero piu



la continuano domani in modo ancora più risevato


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2018)

E dico anche questo, persa questa occasione, la prossima sarà dura che le big non si muovono


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (17 Agosto 2018)

Dai basta...perché ci dobbiamo continuare a violentare così?
C’abbiamo sperato e niente...speriamo nella champions e in un grande colpo alla Ronaldo il prossimo anno.


----------



## malos (17 Agosto 2018)

Premesso che hanno avuto poco tempo e hanno ereditato non dico macerie ma quasi.....siamo con due portieri che prendono quanto una squadra intera, terzini come se piovesse e centrocampisti mediocri, lasciando stare che anche in attacco non siamo messi benissimo. 
A questo punto spero che si siano poste le basi per il mercato di gennaio sempre che a quell'epoca stiamo lottando ancora per la UCL.

Io per ora non giudico aspetto almeno un anno e poi traggo le conclusioni.


----------



## NaTzGuL (17 Agosto 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> la continuano domani in modo ancora più risevato



hahahahahaaha.....ehhh continuano a crederci......c'è poco da fare!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non provare a prendere una mezz'ala è un peccato capitale. La squadra è zoppa nel punto nevralgico del gioco.



Tutta la catena di sinistra è un pasticcio.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Altro anno con Bonaventura TITOLARE a centrocampo ma con Bertolacci riserva, hey, super.
> Penso ci sia la zampata finale di Gattuso che ha dato ordini ben precisi di non stravolgere niente in mezzo, Bakayoko è stata una sua richiesta, riserva di Biglia e Kessie, altre valutazioni non ne hanno fatte e la pagheremo.



Quindi Leonardo e Maldini sono stati presi solo per fare da passacarte a Gattuso, è lui che stabilisce? Sta diventando stucchevole questa strumentalizzazione dell'allenatore. E te lo dice uno a cui Gattuso non piace fino in fondo come allenatore.
Mi fate andare via la voglia, va.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato ufficiale c'è scritto che Castillejo è stato acquistato a titolo definitivo, ma non era in prestito?



prestito con obbligo che io sappia..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Savic era un sogno e ci può stare ma a me anche un praet o un barella sarebbe andato bene, per non parlare, senza savic, di una seconda punta vera che ancora non abbiamo.


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Niente Lascala continua imperterrito con la sua convinzione che si fa. Un matto.


----------



## Vinx90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ora mi chiedo, ma piuttosto che prendere Laxalt (ottimo giocatore per carità) andando ad intasare ulteriormente una fascia sinistra che ha già Rodriguez e Strinic e Castillejo non sarebbe stato più utile dirottare le risorse su un centrocampista di buon/ottimo livello (non chiedevo SMS) mah, iniziare una stagione con un centrocampo dalla qualità a dir poco mediocre è da autolesionisti.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente Lascala continua imperterrito con la sua convinzione che si fa. Un matto.



Vabbè, La Scala considera Mirabelli e Fassone delle brave persone competenti per cui...


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente Lascala continua imperterrito con la sua convinzione che si fa. Un matto.



Gli piacerà farsi insultare...


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Vabbè, La Scala considera Mirabelli e Fassone delle brave persone competenti per cui...



Ok anche lui si è appena arreso dice che sperava,come tutti noi,in un CC migliore.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Agosto 2018)

Speravo almeno in Rabiot. Non mi aspettavo il nulla oggi.


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Continuo a non capire il perché dell' all in su Savic senza un piano B, lo sapevano anche i sassi che avevamo bisogno di un centrocampista come il pane


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> E dico anche questo, persa questa occasione, la prossima sarà dura che le big non si muovono



scusami eh... ma che occasione sarebbe a 120?? il real ti sembra smanioso di comprarlo? e la juve che ha appena rinnovato Pjanic? non è una occasione è una pazzia


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2018)

Mercato tra il 5 e il 6 come voto.. ottima solo l’operazione con la juve, poi non abbiamo neanche provato ad inserirci per Kovacic e Keita in prestito.. loro due insieme avrebbero cambiato tutto!! Da parte mia sono abbastanza deluso, ora speriamo di fare un buon campionato e nel caso intervenire a Gennaio; credo nel progetto ed in Paolo e Leo! Forza Milan sempre


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Paolo e Leo al termine delle trattative avrebbero potuto fare una intervista e dire che il mercato era ufficiosamente chiuso in attesa delle firme degli ultimi due colpi in modo da completare eventuali speculazioni. E non l’hanno fatto.


----------



## Salina (17 Agosto 2018)

Mercato viste le premesse buono,sono daccordo su chi pensa che manca un po di qualita a centrocampo, si e preferito dare I cambi sugli esterni, comunque rimango fiducioso di entrare nelle prime 4.


----------



## varvez (17 Agosto 2018)

Avessimo preso un mister serio, importante, avremmo potuto anche competere per il quarto posto. Se il mercato è davvero chiuso e con Gattuso in panchina miglioreremo di poco la passata stagione (perché c'è Higuain)


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Di sms mi fregava una cippa perche ' sapevo che era impossibile da 2 settimane , purtroppo mi aspettavo almeno un cc di qualita' perche' abbiamo un centrocampo con gravi lacune . L'acquisto di gonzalo e' un bel passo in avanti ma senza supporto e gioco per me non riuscira' a fare tanto.
Sono sicuro che ritorneranno sul mercato a gennaio quando ormai avremo perso strada e punti per il 4 posto.


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

secondo me arrivera' baselli.....


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Agosto 2018)

Il tifoso moderno è veramente incontentabile.
Abbiamo preso rinforzi in ogni reparto carente, il miglior difensore italiano in prospettiva, l’ attaccante più prolifico in Italia degli ultimi anni e ci si lamenta di Bertolacci quinta (QUINTA) scelta a centrocampo.
Guardate che la Juve ha Sturaro in panchina, mica Modric.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Mercato tra il 5 e il 6 come voto.. ottima solo l’operazione con la juve, poi non abbiamo neanche provato ad inserirci per Kovacic e Keita in prestito.. loro due insieme avrebbero cambiato tutto!! Da parte mia sono abbastanza deluso, ora speriamo di fare un buon campionato e nel caso intervenire a Gennaio; credo nel progetto ed in Paolo e Leo! Forza Milan sempre



Kovacic è andato al Chelsea in cambio di Courthois e comunque è la premier, Keita arriva all'Inter con un anno di ritardo visto che l'anno precedente voleva solo loro, non c'erano margini per inserirsi posto che Castellijeo non ha statistiche che si discostano molto da Keita ed è costato la metà, bisogna vedere l'ambientamento ma si bolla troppo frettolosamente i giocatori come pacchi mentre l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Agosto 2018)

L'avevo detto che non bisognava illudersi.
Comunque è stata un'estate pazzesca, da mezzi falliti fuori da tutto e persi a Leo Maldini Higuain una società seria.....va bene così e ora passa tutto in mano a Gattuso altrimenti sarà il primo a fare le valigie.
Il colpaccio a centrocampo sarà per l'anno prossimo dai!


----------



## kipstar (17 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il tifoso moderno è veramente incontentabile.
> Abbiamo preso rinforzi in ogni reparto carente, il miglior difensore italiano in prospettiva, l’ attaccante più prolifico in Italia degli ultimi anni e ci si lamenta di Bertolacci quinta (QUINTA) scelta a centrocampo.
> Guardate che la Juve ha Sturaro in panchina, mica Modric.



Credo sia andato allo sporting......


----------



## Kdkobain (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Paolo e Leo al termine delle trattative avrebbero potuto fare una intervista e dire che il mercato era ufficiosamente chiuso in attesa delle firme degli ultimi due colpi in modo da completare eventuali speculazioni. E non l’hanno fatto.



Cosa che faranno oggi, durante le presentazioni a casa Milan, gli ultimi giorni tra acquisti e cessioni sono stati abbastanza pieni mi sembra


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Mamma mia che figuraccia, per non dire altro, i vari Scoreggioni dalle fonti finanziarie.


----------



## ARKANA (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque a questo punto avrei tenuto Locatelli, almeno faceva numero


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

"C'è l'accordo con la Lazio" cit. 

Alcuni pseudogiornalisti dovrebbero veramente nascondersi dalla vergogna.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Agosto 2018)

Il centrocampo non ha molta tecnica ma è una cerniera difensiva, i registi sono sulle fasce dove a Chala e Suso spetta il compito di costruire, per me la vedete troppo nera, il problema vero è se Higuain rimarrà isolato in avanti, se Gattuso non stringe le linee e gli avvicina qualcuno rischia di fare la fine di tutti quelli che lo hanno preceduto negli ultimi anni, più che degli uomini dipende tutto da come si giocherà


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che figuraccia, per non dire altro, i vari Scoreggioni dalle fonti finanziarie.



Festa abbastanza ridicolo (e disgustoso) nel cercare dei facili click.


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Kovacic è andato al Chelsea in cambio di Courthois e comunque è la premier, Keita arriva all'Inter con un anno di ritardo visto che l'anno precedente voleva solo loro, non c'erano margini per inserirsi posto che Castellijeo non ha statistiche che si discostano molto da Keita ed è costato la metà, bisogna vedere l'ambientamento ma si bolla troppo frettolosamente i giocatori come pacchi mentre l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde



Keita l’abbiamo visto tutti che potenziale ha.. l’anno scorso la situazione societaria era completamente diversa, sono sicuro che se gli avessero parlato Leo e Paolo non ci avrebbe mai rifiutati, così come Kovacic che era slegato dall’affare Courtois


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Festa abbastanza ridicolo (e disgustoso) nel cercare dei facili click.



Allucinante, ovviamente a rimetterne solo noi tifosi


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il tifoso moderno è veramente incontentabile.
> Abbiamo preso rinforzi in ogni reparto carente, il miglior difensore italiano in prospettiva, l’ attaccante più prolifico in Italia degli ultimi anni e ci si lamenta di Bertolacci quinta (QUINTA) scelta a centrocampo.
> Guardate che la Juve ha Sturaro in panchina, mica Modric.



Come si fa a paragonare la panchina della juve che attualmente oltre a Sturaro contempla Cuadrado,D.Costa,Bernardeschi e khedira.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo non ha molta tecnica ma è una cerniera difensiva, i registi sono sulle fasce dove a Chala e Suso spetta il compito di costruire, per me la vedete troppo nera, il problema vero è se Higuain rimarrà isolato in avanti, se Gattuso non stringe le linee e gli avvicina qualcuno rischia di fare la fine di tutti quelli che lo hanno preceduto negli ultimi anni, più che degli uomini dipende tutto da come si giocherà



Sono d'accordo, tranne che su higuain. Il Pipita non rimarrà mai isolato è uno che gioca con la squadra e per la squadra. Solo nella partita col Real Madrid è venuto incontro 5-6 volte e fatto 3-4 cambi campo degni del miglior regista. Non disperate Higuain farà la differenza vedrete


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Cosa che faranno oggi, durante le presentazioni a casa Milan, gli ultimi giorni tra acquisti e cessioni sono stati abbastanza pieni mi sembra



Se vabbè, non hanno avuto un minuto (visto che il mercato era concluso) ieri sera per dire che era finito? Ma dai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, non hanno avuto un minuto (visto che il mercato era concluso) ieri sera per dire che era finito? Ma dai.



In realtà lo hanno comunicato a tutti i giornalisti ieri sera


----------



## Miro (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Altro anno con Bonaventura TITOLARE a centrocampo ma con Bertolacci riserva, hey, super.
> Penso ci sia la zampata finale di Gattuso che ha dato ordini ben precisi di non stravolgere niente in mezzo, Bakayoko è stata una sua richiesta, riserva di Biglia e Kessie, altre valutazioni non ne hanno fatte e la pagheremo.



Trovo veramente stucchevole dire "Ha stato Gattuso!!11!" colpevolizzandolo di qualsiasi cosa. Ma credi veramente che lui sia così idiota da schifare Rabiot e Savic per tenersi Bertolacci? Essù dai.


----------



## Giangy (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Mercato discreto, forse di più non si poteva fare quest'estate o in questa stagione che sta per iniziare. Comunque ho paura di una cosa... Visto che Marchisio si è appena svincolato dalla Juve, la mia paura è che potrebbe essere ingaggiato proprio dal Milan in questa ultime ore di mercato, in caso di mancato arrivo di Milinkovic Savic cosa molto probabile.


----------



## Nils (17 Agosto 2018)

Reina G Donnrumma A Donnarumma, Plizarri

Caldara, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Zapata, Simic

Abate, Conti, Calabria, Rodriguez, Strinic

Biglia, Kessie, Bakayoko, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Mauri, Bertolacci, Montolivo?

Suso, Castillejo, Halilovic, Borini, Laxalt

Higuain, Cutrone


numericamente siamo ancora troppi, prevedo altre cessioni.
il buco della punta esterna è troppo evidente, per forza deve arrivare qualcuno, impossibile che si rinunci a schierare le due punte in tutte le partite, considerando che mezza serie A vale la lega pro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Trovo veramente stucchevole dire "Ha stato Gattuso!!11!" colpevolizzandolo di qualsiasi cosa. Ma credi veramente che lui sia così idiota da schifare Rabiot e Savic per tenersi Bertolacci? Essù dai.



Ma veramente incredibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il tifoso moderno è veramente incontentabile.
> Abbiamo preso rinforzi in ogni reparto carente, il miglior difensore italiano in prospettiva, l’ attaccante più prolifico in Italia degli ultimi anni e ci si lamenta di Bertolacci quinta (QUINTA) scelta a centrocampo.
> Guardate che la Juve ha Sturaro in panchina, mica Modric.



Guarda che bertolacci è l'unico centrocampista mancino.
Prima di lui ci può essere giusto bonaventura nel ruolo di mezz'ala sinistra.
L'esperimento calha, ad esempio, non è detto che riesca.
Con i centrocampisti che abbiamo in rosa sta certo che bertolacci vedrà spesso il campo. Non è una minaccia ma una constatazione visto che dubito giocheranno mai da mezz'ala sinistra bakayoko , mauri e montolivo.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Tutta la catena di sinistra è un pasticcio.



Aspettiamo di vedere come Gattuso inserirà Castillejo e Laxalt, alla fine hanno fatto un mercato condiviso in 3 e credo abbiano prima di tutto deciso di reinventare da 0 quella fascia (infatti non mi stupirebbe una cessione all'ultimo di Rodriguez) perchè considerata il vero e proprio tallone d'Achille nella formazione base. Il problema è in mezzo semmai.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ok anche lui si è appena arreso dice che sperava,come tutti noi,in un CC migliore.



Ho sempre schifato ed evitato, nella mia vita, gente che asseriva con certezza una cosa per poi, una volta sbugiardata dai fatti, asserire candidamente di essersi sbagliata come se nulla fosse, come se non fosse anche questione di metterci la faccia, in quello che uno dice. 
Gente che mi da i brividi, sinceramente. 
Festa è un altro, evidentemente.


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Trovo veramente stucchevole dire "Ha stato Gattuso!!11!" colpevolizzandolo di qualsiasi cosa. Ma credi veramente che lui sia così idiota da schifare Rabiot e Savic per tenersi Bertolacci? Essù dai.



No ma lo è quando dichiara quella sega di Bertolacci incedibile, da buon testone che vuole giocarsela con i più criticati... vabbè tanto se ne andrà tra non molto.


----------



## kipstar (17 Agosto 2018)

O castillejo a sinistra si dimostra valido oppure il buco c'è sempre....


----------



## Rambo cica (17 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> .




Ma la smetti di trollare o no ?



kipstar ha scritto:


> O castillejo a sinistra si dimostra valido oppure il buco c'è sempre....



Dubito fara' bene a sinistra avendo giocato nell'ultimo anno sempre a destra , dovrebbe ambientarsi al calcio italiano e contemporanemante riabituarsi a giocare a sinistra .. io la vedo male !
L'abbiamo anche strapagato cedendo bacca per soli 7 milioni.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che figuraccia, per non dire altro, i vari Scoreggioni dalle fonti finanziarie.



non si commentano le fonti  

Scherzi a parte: io veramente non mi capacito di come la gente affermi cose con sicurezza totale;
per questo nella vita non mi fido di nessuno totalmente: troppe volte ho visto persone iper-convinte di qualcosa che poi non si avvera, è la cosa più insopportabile, per me, in un essere umano.

Se hai dubbi lo esprimi prima, se invece dai per sicura una cosa, deve poi accadere!


----------



## 1972 (17 Agosto 2018)

chiedo: ipotizzando che monto a parma e mauri sulla luna il mercato lo riapriamo? ma


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come si fa a paragonare la panchina della juve che attualmente oltre a Sturaro contempla Cuadrado,D.Costa,Bernardeschi e khedira.



Parlavo del centrocampo. 
E onestamente credo che di tutti quelli che hai nominato solo D. Costa (che tra l’ altro è un titolare) avrebbe la certezza del posto da titolare in questo Milan.


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ero fermamente convinto che arrivasse qualcun altro. Un esterno o una mezzala.. Chiudere così lascia un po' con l'amaro in bocca, ma amen, hanno fatto tutto il possibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No ma lo è quando dichiara quella sega di Bertolacci incedibile, da buon testone che vuole giocarsela con i più criticati... vabbè tanto se ne andrà tra non molto.



Ma te lo hanno già spiegato tanto volte il perchè. Si stanno liberando di Montolivo e Mauri, numericamente abbiamo 4 centrocampisti+ Chalanoglu. Non è un capriccio di Gattuso come vuoi far passare, ma una necessità contingente.


----------



## IlMusagete (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Io ci credo ancora, incredibile ma vero
Se così non fosse son sicuro che in società hanno fatto il massimo per mettere a disposizione la miglior rosa possibile!


----------



## AllanX (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Praticamente l'unico upgrade rispetto alla formazione titolare dello scorso anno é Higuain. Tutti gli altri sono buone riserve che si riveleranno certamente utili visto il doppio impegno campionato/El ma che non coprono le 2 voragini tattiche che ci portiamo dietro sin dalla chiusura dello scorso mercato estivo e che rendono la rosa incompleta: la mezz'ala tecnica e l'attaccante sinistro.
Dispiace perché andremo avanti con il 4-5-1 che potrebbe anche portare buoni risultati ma dal punto di vista dello spettacolo il calcio é un altra cosa


----------



## mabadi (17 Agosto 2018)

Spero in Antonio Conte


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In realtà lo hanno comunicato a tutti i giornalisti ieri sera



Ma quando?


----------



## mark (17 Agosto 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'unico upgrade rispetto alla formazione titolare dello scorso anno é Higuain. Tutti gli altri sono buone riserve che si riveleranno certamente utili visto il doppio impegno campionato/El ma che non coprono le 2 voragini tattiche che ci portiamo dietro sin dalla chiusura dello scorso mercato estivo e che rendono la rosa incompleta: la mezz'ala tecnica e l'attaccante sinistro.
> Dispiace perché andremo avanti con il 4-5-1 che potrebbe anche portare buoni risultati ma dal punto di vista dello spettacolo il calcio é un altra cosa



.


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

adesso il titolo lazio ha recuperato 2 punti percentuali in mezz'ora...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Manca un tassello fondamentale, la seconda bocca da fuoco in grado ci riempire l’area venendo da fuori, nei sogni SMS, nella pratica un Depay o un Bailey. Vedendo che nel finale di mercato sono state imbastite operazioni per 45 milioni per giocatori di semplice complemento (Castllejo e Laxalt), la cosa lascia l’amaro in bocca.

Come organico siamo da 5° - 6° posto, ma anche l’Atalanta due anni fa non era da quarto.. sul campo i punti bisognerá conquistarli.


----------



## tonilovin93 (17 Agosto 2018)

E anche l anno prossimo niente Champions. E vabbè


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> adesso il titolo lazio ha recuperato 2 punti percentuali in mezz'ora...



Sembra quasi studiata ad hoc dal Milan ma vabbè, tanto mainagioia lì in mezzo.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che figuraccia, per non dire altro, i vari Scoreggioni dalle fonti finanziarie.



Eh ma che vuoi che ne sappiano i giornalisti sportivi che fanno questo lavoro da 20 anni e conoscono tutti nel mondo del calcio, è una trattativa portata avanti da Elliott!!!1!!1!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh ma che vuoi che ne sappiano i giornalisti sportivi che fanno questo lavoro da 20 anni e conoscono tutti nel mondo del calcio, è una trattativa portata avanti da Elliott!!!1!!1!!!!!1!!!!



Non mi pare il caso di star qua a prendere per i fondello quelli che ci hanno creduto. Io pensavo arrivasse, ma per mia intuizione personale. Infatti non ho mai parlato di nessun giornalista. Però siamo tutti rossoneri e tutti sulla stessa barca.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ero fermamente convinto che arrivasse qualcun altro. Un esterno o una mezzala.. Chiudere così lascia un po' con l'amaro in bocca, ma amen, hanno fatto tutto il possibile.



Un pò anomala come mossa : il mercato è fatto di occasioni, se si dovesse aprire uno spiraglio pure per un prestito gratis noi stiamo al bar?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Comunque la squadra lotterà. Ci siamo rinforzati ed abbiamo il più forte là davanti (escluso CR7). Ho fiducia e lamentarsi di non aver preso gente da 120 mln o chi avrebbe chiesto dai 10 mln e passa è inutile. La dirigenza s'è mossa bene e nei limiti di quel che poteva fare.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un pò anomala come mossa : il mercato è fatto di occasioni, se si dovesse aprire uno spiraglio pure per un prestito gratis noi stiamo al bar?



Ma infatti 

A mio modesto parere non è cambiato nulla rispetto a ieri. Annunciare ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata a 7 ore dalla chiusura non ha assolutamente senso. Potevano semplicemente non dire nulla e fine. Invece mi sembra proprio fatta apposta Come cosa


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Secondo me non hanno idea del centrocampo che abbiamo.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> A mio modesto parere non è cambiato nulla rispetto a ieri. Annunciare ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata a 7 ore dalla chiusura non ha assolutamente senso. Potevano semplicemente non dire nulla e fine. Invece mi sembra proprio fatta apposta Come cosa


E soprattutto, che senso ha prenotare delle visite mediche sapendo che il mercato è già chiuso con degli acquisti fatti due giorni prima che dovevano semplicemente essere ufficializzati. Ma dai


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non mi pare il caso di star qua a prendere per i fondello quelli che ci hanno creduto. Io pensavo arrivasse, ma per mia intuizione personale. Infatti non ho mai parlato di nessun giornalista. Però siamo tutti rossoneri e tutti sulla stessa barca.



Ma il problema non è crederci o meno, è dare credito a tutti i santoni del web che aprono bocca. 
Ogni anno si fa sempre e solo il loro gioco, eppure alle spalle abbiamo una lunghissima lista di sòle da calciomercato. 
Sicuro come la morte che il prossimo anno saremo ancora qui a parlarne.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No ma Bertolacci lo ha tenuto lui, il turco lo ha provato mezzala (ha fatto malino) e Jack è sempre il solito cesso che parte titolare dappertutto perché non ha mai mezza riserva decente.
> Altro sesto posto ragazzi.



Quindi per te Higuain = Kalinic e Gattuso = Montella


----------



## Garrincha (17 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Manca un tassello fondamentale, la seconda bocca da fuoco in grado ci riempire l’area venendo da fuori, nei sogni SMS, nella pratica un Depay o un Bailey. Vedendo che nel finale di mercato sono state imbastite operazioni per 45 milioni per giocatori di semplice complemento (Castllejo e Laxalt), la cosa lascia l’amaro in bocca.
> 
> Come organico siamo da 5° - 6° posto, ma anche l’Atalanta due anni fa non era da quarto.. sul campo i punti bisognerá conquistarli.



45 dove? Laxalt arriva perchè il Genoa non ha i soldi per Lapadula e ha dato un giocatore in cambio, anche Castellijeo arriva per far uscire Bacca, sono 18 per lo spagnolo e 4-6 per l'uruguagio, il Milan ne avrà spesi 25 in contanti sempre con la formula del diritto di riscatto e per liberarsi di esuberi, tutto da vedere che Depay o Bailey te li dessero in prestito e ci fossero 50 milioni da investire per loro


----------



## fra29 (17 Agosto 2018)

#cescwecan
#aubaback
#sms

Ennesima perculazione per noi poveri rossoneri.
La cosa grave è che nessuno chiedeva sms ma una rosa completa per giocarsi ad armi pari con le altre, invece se la Roma non sbaglia la stagione anche quest'anno andiamo in CL il prossimo anno..
La colpa è doppia visto che già in panca abbiamo una scommessa..

Finché c'era Galliani o un neo DS come Mirabelli potevo anche capire (ma non accettare).
Con Leo (più Paolo) è incomprensibile, sta rosa è incompleta negli undici in modo vistoso e i tifosi, nuovamente e amaramente, avranno di nuovo ragione (vedi settembre 2017).
Un mercato di "vice di".. bastava prendere un maledetto esterno alto ma nulla.. 
è una maledizione..


----------



## malos (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che figuraccia, per non dire altro, i vari Scoreggioni dalle fonti finanziarie.



Ma tanto torneranno alla carica il prossimo giro e di nuovo a crederci come boccaloni, ormai è una facile previsione sono anni che si va avanti così.


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non mi pare il caso di star qua a prendere per i fondello quelli che ci hanno creduto. Io pensavo arrivasse, ma per mia intuizione personale. Infatti non ho mai parlato di nessun giornalista. Però siamo tutti rossoneri e tutti sulla stessa barca.


pero' ieri sera questi insider sbeffeggiavano i vari Di Marzio, Pedulla' ecc, quindi adesso non è che possiamo dire "poverini"...


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

A 'sto punto però... perché le visite mediche?
Potevano dare mercato chiuso già ieri sera.


----------



## de sica (17 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh ma che vuoi che ne sappiano i giornalisti sportivi che fanno questo lavoro da 20 anni e conoscono tutti nel mondo del calcio, è una trattativa portata avanti da Elliott!!!1!!1!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> #cescwecan
> #aubaback
> #sms
> 
> ...



.



Raryof ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto però... perché le visite mediche?



Ma è stata solo una notizia riportata, magari manco è vero eh.


----------



## Wildbone (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto però... perché le visite mediche?



C'è una qualche prova concreta di queste fantomatiche visite prenotate?


----------



## Memories of the Time (17 Agosto 2018)

Io non riesco davvero a capire come si possa essere scontenti di questo mercato, i miei unici rimpianti sono giocatori come Kovacic o Keita che sono andati via in prestito. Stop
Se non abbiamo preso grossi nomi è perché queste sono le limitazioni.
Col saldo incredibilmente basso che sono riusciti a fare e le occasioni che hanno trovato per me è un mercato da 8-9


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto però... perché le visite mediche?



Probabilmente prenotate per sicurezza ma una trattativa in essere è fallita.

Però al posto di Laxalt (18) e Castillejo (25), due costose riserve, non poteva essere preso Depay a 40? Era il profilo giusto. Tanto Bacca è stato valutato più o meno come l'offerta che ci ha fatto il Villareal e il Genoa se non ci paga Lapadula per me può anche retrocedere.


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> C'è una qualche prova concreta di queste fantomatiche visite prenotate?



Al contrario penso che il comunicato della società smentisca da solo questa cosa


----------



## Memories of the Time (17 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente prenotate per sicurezza ma una trattativa in essere è fallita.
> 
> Però al posto di Laxalt (18) e Castillejo (25), due costose riserve, non poteva essere preso Depay a 40? Era il profilo giusto. Tanto Bacca è stato valutato più o meno come l'offerta che ci ha fatto il Villareal e il Genoa se non ci paga Lapadula per me può anche retrocedere.



1) Depay a 40 l'avete deciso voi, immagino
2) Basta dire che Laxalt è costato 18 e Castillejo 25, dai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> 45 dove? Laxalt arriva perchè il Genoa non ha i soldi per Lapadula e ha dato un giocatore in cambio, anche Castellijeo arriva per far uscire Bacca, sono 18 per lo spagnolo e 4-6 per l'uruguagio, il Milan ne avrà spesi 25 in contanti sempre con la formula del diritto di riscatto e per liberarsi di esuberi, tutto da vedere che Depay o Bailey te li dessero in prestito e ci fossero 50 milioni da investire per loro



Castillejo costao 18 + Bacca. 
Laxalt 18 milioni (ti sbagli su Lapadula, il problema é ch eil Genoa invece di riscattarlo lkannomprossimo, volev ariscattarlo quest anno per poterlo girare in prestito, ma quest anno non aveva fondi, bastva dire di no e lkanno prossimo incassavi)

Totale 36 + Bacca. So io che non tutti quest anno si pagano e in parte sono crediti. Ma anche lkacquisto lo potevi pagare in piú rate. Alla fine sono 43-45 milioni investiti sui due.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque una cosa di cui sono certo è che con questa rosa non si arriva quarti in scioltezza, lotteremo e avremo più possibilità dello scorso anno ma sarà difficile centrare l'obiettivo. 

Se vi fare un giro su william hill le quote di Milan qualificato in champions sono a 2.87 (altissima secondo me rispetto al valore reale), e le quattro favorite sono:

Juventus 1.01
Napoli 1.16
Roma 1.20
Inter 1.28
Milan 2.87
Lazio 5.50

Cioè per i book le prime quattro sono belle che decise, e anzi c'è un distacco di 7-8 punti tra la quarta e le altre dietro.


----------



## fra29 (17 Agosto 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Io non riesco davvero a capire come si possa essere scontenti di questo mercato, i miei unici rimpianti sono giocatori come Kovacic o Keita che sono andati via in prestito. Stop
> Se non abbiamo preso grossi nomi è perché queste sono le limitazioni.
> Col saldo incredibilmente basso che sono riusciti a fare e le occasioni che hanno trovato per me è un mercato da 8-9



se dai 9 al nostro mercato a quello di Ausilio cosa dai? 50?
Non abbiamo una rosa completa, non dico perfetta e ultracompetitiva (cit) ma completa.
Ci presentiamo con mister principiante e un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura..
L'attacco Suso-Higuain-Calha vs Keita-Icardi-Perisic è da commentare?


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Agosto 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Io non riesco davvero a capire come si possa essere scontenti di questo mercato, i miei unici rimpianti sono giocatori come Kovacic o Keita che sono andati via in prestito. Stop
> Se non abbiamo preso grossi nomi è perché queste sono le limitazioni.
> Col saldo incredibilmente basso che sono riusciti a fare e le occasioni che hanno trovato per me è un mercato da 8-9



Concordo!io mi aspettavo anche meno...l'unica operazione che mi ha fatto storcere un po' il naso è x lo spagnolo,non tanto x il giocatore in sé,non lo conosco e sono molto curioso di vedere,ma per non essere quell'esterno sinistro puro e con buon bagaglio di goal.di cui noi avevamo veramente bisogno.x me stupirà bakayoko e laxalt la trovo una mossa intelligente.se Calhanoglu si ripete sui livelli della seconda parte di stagione e finalmente suso e kessie potranno tirare il fiato una tantum potremmo dire la nostra x il 4 posto.ne sono convinto.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Agosto 2018)

Piccolo off topic... il giocatore non lo avrei voluto comunque, ma perché Zaza se lo vuole il Milan costa 20, se invece va alla Sampdoria 14.
Come Jankto lo scorso anno, da noi volevano 30, quest'anno lo hanno venduto alla metà.


----------



## Ivan lancini (17 Agosto 2018)

Sono molto felice di questo la società a operato dove serviva senza intaccare gli equilibri abbiamo aggiunto cose nuove che lo scorso anno ci mancavano sono molto molto felice forza milan e andiamo per il 19 scudetto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa di cui sono certo è che con questa rosa non si arriva quarti in scioltezza, lotteremo e avremo più possibilità dello scorso anno ma sarà difficile centrare l'obiettivo.
> 
> Se vi fare un giro su william hill le quote di Milan qualificato in champions sono a 2.87 (altissima secondo me rispetto al valore reale), e le quattro favorite sono:
> 
> ...



ci sta


----------



## Mc-Milan (17 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> se dai 9 al nostro mercato a quello di Ausilio cosa dai? 50?
> Non abbiamo una rosa completa, non dico perfetta e ultracompetitiva (cit) ma completa.
> Ci presentiamo con mister principiante e un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura..
> L'attacco Suso-Higuain-Calha vs Keita-Icardi-Perisic è da commentare?



Per me Keita dovevamo prendelo noi,detto questo non vedo un abisso tra i due reparti..x me higuain vale 3 icardi...opinione mia ovviamente


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> ci sta



c'è da dire che è in discesa. Ora è a 2.50, su altri book trovi 2.20.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> se dai 9 al nostro mercato a quello di Ausilio cosa dai? 50?
> Non abbiamo una rosa completa, non dico perfetta e ultracompetitiva (cit) ma completa.
> Ci presentiamo con mister principiante e un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura..
> L'attacco Suso-Higuain-Calha vs Keita-Icardi-Perisic è da commentare?



Non capisco perché si sopravvaluta così tanto i giocatori degli altri e i nostri si schifano così tanto..
Suso nonostante i tanti difetti è comunque superiore a Keita che ha fallito nel campionato francese e deve ancora dimostrare tanto.
Higuain inferiore ad Icardi? In quale mondo? Io sono un grande estimatore di Maurito ma Higuain gli è superiore in tutto. 
Forse solo periodicamente al momento è superiore a Chalanoglu ma non dimentichiamo che il croato è un gran giocatore ma molto incostante, per almeno un terzo Delle partite è un giocatore mediocre. Il Chala visto nel girone di ritorno da così schifo? Secondo me è un gran bel giocatore..


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> A mio modesto parere non è cambiato nulla rispetto a ieri. Annunciare ufficialmente la chiusura del mercato in entrata a 7 ore dalla chiusura non ha assolutamente senso. Potevano semplicemente non dire nulla e fine. Invece mi sembra proprio fatta apposta Come cosa


Ieri leggevo "Se non stesse trattando Savic, Leonardo smentirebbe". Oggi hanno chiuso il mercato ufficialmente smentendo quindi qualunque trattativa e leggo "Non ha senso smentire, stanno trattando". Davvero volete vedere quello che volete.

Ps: chiudere il mercato significa che non ci sono trattative programmate. Poi è ovvio che se arriva Bartomeu a casa Milan a implorarci di prendere Messi gratis con ingaggio pagato dal Barcellona, lo prendiamo. Ma mi sembra improbabile...


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Sa tanto di mossa per calmierare l'entusiasmo dei tifosi nel caso fallisca la trattativa in corso, da capire con chi. Sembra un pò assurdo sinceramente con la lacuna che abbiamo a centrocampo che Leo stia a Casa Milan fino alle 2 di notte e tutto il giorno oggi senza almeno provare a chiudere per un profilo utile alla causa magari in prestito. 

Io che con così largo anticipo si rassegnino a non trattare più nessuno a prescindere e non fare tentativi per un ultimo tassello non ci voglio credere. 

Comunque vada, tornando ai primi di luglio col pensiero, esclusione dalle coppe, Yogurt Li disperso per tombini.....non possiamo lamentarci ragazzi visto il poco tempo a disposizione è comunque stato fatto un gran lavoro. Speriamo nella ciliegina sulla torta!


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di *Laxalt e Castillejo a titolo definitivo*, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



.


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa di cui sono certo è che con questa rosa non si arriva quarti in scioltezza, lotteremo e avremo più possibilità dello scorso anno ma sarà difficile centrare l'obiettivo.
> 
> Se vi fare un giro su william hill le quote di Milan qualificato in champions sono a 2.87 (altissima secondo me rispetto al valore reale), e le quattro favorite sono:
> 
> ...



No, dai, non riflette la reale qualità delle rose. Non siamo così tanto distanti dalla Roma, così come la Lazio non è così tanto distante da noi.
1.20, 2.87 e 5.59... esagerato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2018)

Pedullà gongola citando ripetutamente il comunicato...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> No, dai, non riflette la reale qualità delle rose. Non siamo così tanto distanti dalla Roma, così come la Lazio non è così tanto distante da noi.
> 1.20, 2.87 e 5.59... esagerato.



Questo cercavo di dire. Per i book c'è una differenza enorme che per me non c'è. C'è anche da dire che i book lo scorso anno negli Antepost ci davano favoritissimi per il terzo posto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pedullà gongola citando ripetutamente il comunicato...



Mi rode tantissimo per questi qui.


----------



## Comic Sans (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Questo cercavo di dire. Per i book c'è una differenza enorme che per me non c'è. C'è anche da dire che i book lo scorso anno negli Antepost ci davano favoritissimi per il terzo posto.


Sì, infatti. L’anno scorso troppo entusiasmo, ma quest’anno mi pare che ci si butti giù un po’ troppo. Non esageriamo con la negatività. Ce la giochiamo, io di questo sono sicuro.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di Laxalt e Castillejo, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Si poteva fare meglio, a centrocampo soprattutto bisognava investire. 
Chissà che dice il megalomane di twitter col cuggino di Elliot a Cortina


----------



## Salina (17 Agosto 2018)

Io contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti dico che la nostra carta in piu e gattuso


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pedullà gongola citando ripetutamente il comunicato...



e fa bene


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

pedulla' poi e' milanista...


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Io contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti dico che la nostra carta in piu e gattuso



La carta in più non lo so, ma sono davvero curioso di vederlo all' opera. Secondo me è un buon allenatore tatticamente e ha cementato il gruppo in maniera straordinaria. I giocatori lo amano e lo seguiranno. 
Vediamo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."


----------



## bambagias (17 Agosto 2018)

Se penso alla nostra situazione al 30 giugno quello che ci ritroviamo oggi come squadra/società è per me un mezzo miracolo.
Tutti speriamo in ulteriori acquisti (si lamentano anche i gobbi del mercato...) ma oggettivamente oggi la squadra è migliore di un anno fa.
Personalmente confido che una situazione societaria tranquilla (dopo gli ultimi 5 anni da incubo) possa da sé portare 12-15 punti in più.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."



Ma basta!

Non ce l'ho con te ma con Festa e co


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma basta!
> 
> Non ce l'ho con te ma con Festa e co



Beneficio del dubbio?
Tanto a noi cambia poco.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma basta!
> 
> Non ce l'ho con te ma con Festa e co



Si, sto solo riportando. Ormai sinceramente ci ho perso le speranze anch'io.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> pedulla' poi e' milanista...



Tifa reggina.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."



questo personaggio sta cercando solo visibilita' per il suo blog.., fossi nel sole 24 ore lo caccerei all'istante.
assurdo come percula i tifosi del milan.., non lo sopporto piu !!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."



Beh o è totalmente certo di ciò che dice oppure è masochista allo stato puro.
Ci sarebbe una terza possibilità : per qualche 'like' in più venderebbe pure i suoi cari.
La terza.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> questo personaggio sta cercando solo visibilita' per il suo blog.., fossi nel sole 24 ore lo caccerei all'istante.
> assurdo come percula i tifosi del milan.., non lo sopporto piu !!!!



A me non torna più che altro che stiano ancora trattando. O è chiusa o non c'è nulla di nulla.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh o è totalmente certo di ciò che dice oppure è masochista allo stato puro.
> Ci sarebbe una terza possibilità : per qualche 'like' in più venderebbe pure i suoi cari.
> La terza.



Si, ma ti guadagni qualche like in più che perderai. Ormai manca pochissimo a essere sbugiardato. Che senso ha farlo adesso a poche ore dalla verità?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."


C'è stato un comunicato ufficiale del Milan, dove si dice chiaramente che il mercato chiuso. Festa sta gettando fumo, non si può più credere a una trattativa per Savic dopo un comunicato a poche ore dalla fine del mercato. Il nostro mercato si chiude con Castellammare e Laxativo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, ma ti guadagni qualche like in più che perderai. Ormai manca pochissimo a essere sbugiardato. Che senso ha farlo adesso a poche ore dalla verità?



Eppure continua imperterrito .
Peggio di don chichiotte.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."



Dai veramente...stiamo diventando ridicoli...
Abbiamo capito che Festa si stia facendo pubblicità (e una figuraccia immonda) come Huawei con l'errore di prezzo dei loro tablet a 30 €.

E' stato bello sognare ma ora si va avanti!

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Raryof (17 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> questo personaggio sta cercando solo visibilita' per il suo blog.., fossi nel sole 24 ore lo caccerei all'istante.
> assurdo come percula i tifosi del milan.., non lo sopporto piu !!!!



Ricerca di visibilità che ha poco senso per me, Festa è milanista, se dicesse minghiate è come se mentisse a sé stesso sbugiardandosi e facendo una pessima figura.
IMO


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."



Il mercato chiude alle 20


----------



## impero rossonero (17 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tifa reggina.



ovvio ...in serie a il milan...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ovvio ...in serie a il milan...



Ah questo non lo sapevo.
Grazie della info.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ovvio ...in serie a il milan...



Come Compagnoni: Sambenedettese e Milan


----------



## Memories of the Time (17 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> se dai 9 al nostro mercato a quello di Ausilio cosa dai? 50?
> Non abbiamo una rosa completa, non dico perfetta e ultracompetitiva (cit) ma completa.
> Ci presentiamo con mister principiante e un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura..
> L'attacco Suso-Higuain-Calha vs Keita-Icardi-Perisic è da commentare?



Ah aspetta, il mio discorso parte dal presupposto che, superate le scuole elementari, fra persone che parlano di calcio si valuta il mercato di una squadra pensando al contesto (tipo, mercato fatto in un mese) e sopratutto rapportandolo al budget. 
Noi potevamo permetterci evidentemente questo saldo e giocatori presi a queste condizioni


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa di cui sono certo è che con questa rosa non si arriva quarti in scioltezza, lotteremo e avremo più possibilità dello scorso anno ma sarà difficile centrare l'obiettivo.
> 
> Se vi fare un giro su william hill le quote di Milan qualificato in champions sono a 2.87 (altissima secondo me rispetto al valore reale), e le quattro favorite sono:
> 
> ...



Le quote non quotavo più Savic al Milan, cioè erano certi. Quindi le quote non fanno la classifica...


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ah aspetta, il mio discorso parte dal presupposto che, superate le scuole elementari, fra persone che parlano di calcio si valuta il mercato di una squadra pensando al contesto (tipo, mercato fatto in un mese) e sopratutto rapportandolo al budget.
> Noi potevamo permetterci evidentemente questo saldo e giocatori presi a queste condizioni



Concordo in tutto, 9 forse è un po' troppo ma... comprendo e condivido il tuo pensiero.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Agosto 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ah aspetta, il mio discorso parte dal presupposto che, superate le scuole elementari, fra persone che parlano di calcio si valuta il mercato di una squadra pensando al contesto (tipo, mercato fatto in un mese) e sopratutto rapportandolo al budget.
> Noi potevamo permetterci evidentemente questo saldo e giocatori presi a queste condizioni



Già.
Però avrei preferito spendere i soldi di Laxalt/Castillejo per un giocatore solo ma attaccante esterno sinistro vero e non adattato.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Festa su Twitter: "Confermo che stanno trattando in zona cesarini. Vediamo se si chiude o meno."



Niente vuole racimolare più like possibile, prima degli insulti dalle 20 in poi.. Secondo me chiude il profilo alle 20 e 10


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Niente vuole racimolare più like possibile, prima degli insulti dalle 20 in poi.. Secondo me chiude il profilo alle 20 e 10



Non so. Non mi sembra un ragionamento logico.


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2018)

Comunque l'errore l'ha fatto chi ha creduto ai vari forum, notizie su twitter ecc che per vendere o per qualche like scriverebbero di tutto. Leo ha sempre detto che era impossibile.


----------



## Nils (17 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> se dai 9 al nostro mercato a quello di Ausilio cosa dai? 50?
> Non abbiamo una rosa completa, non dico perfetta e ultracompetitiva (cit) ma completa.
> Ci presentiamo con mister principiante e un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura..
> L'attacco Suso-Higuain-Calha vs Keita-Icardi-Perisic è da commentare?



Boh, io il sospetto non riesco a togliermelo,

tutti questi continui messaggi per dire quanto facciamo schifo e quanto sono forti gli altri.... sarà... stranissimo modo di tifare

Comunque se devo paragonare i tridenti d'attacco delle milanesi, direi che soffrono del problema opposto,
il nostro magari è troppo di manovra, escluso Higuain, rischia di essere poco concreto in finalizzazione,

il loro è tutto l'opposto, giocatori che sotto rete nel complesso fanno più paura, ma che vedo molto difficile che possano fare squadra, sono 3 solisti, chi glie la passa la palla? fra di loro non lo vedo scontato.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non so. Non mi sembra un ragionamento logico.



No ma infatti scherzavo, a lui basterà dire che ha sempre detto che ci hanno provato fino all'ultimo mica che era sicuro si facesse...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Le quote non quotavo più Savic al Milan, cioè erano certi. Quindi le quote non fanno la classifica...



Avevano solo chiuso tutte le giocate, l'ultimo giorno è una prassi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Scaroni conferma con Leo e Maldini che è tutto chiuso.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di *Laxalt e Castillejo a titolo definitivo*, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Sinceramente, al termine della scorsa stagione, se mi avessero detto che avremmo preso un grande centravanti, e allungato la panchina con 2/3 giocatori di valore, avrei firmato subito.

Invece poi col passare del tempo, il cambio di proprietà, la "mitica" vicenda Savic, un pò mi hanno fatto venire l' acquolina in bocca, ma per fortuna ho sempre saputo che non potevamo smiliardare come qualcuno sognava.

Darei un 7.5 alla campagna acquisti. Sono cautamente soddisfatto...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Scaroni conferma con Leo e Maldini che è tutto chiuso.



Dai andata. Che poi con chi starebbe trattando Lotito in questo momento?


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2018)

Era ovvio che andava a finire così. Mi spiace per quelli che si erano illusi.
Comunque buon mercato se ci ricordiamo dove eravamo un mese fa.
Rosa più completa di un anno fa. Abbiamo aggiunto muscoli, gente veloce e un bomber come non avevamo da tempo.
Unica pecca la carenza di qualità in mezzo al campo e un alternativa a biglia che si spera possa far meglio della scorsa stagione.
Detto questo grazie leo per ol lavoro svolto anche per aver smaltito quasi tutti i cessi


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Agosto 2018)

A centrocampo siamo messi male. Rotto uno tra Biglia e Bonaventura (che non sono grandi giocatori) è finita


----------



## Black (17 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Dai andata. Che poi con chi starebbe trattando Lotito in questo momento?


Te lo dico io ma prometti di non dirlo a nessuno.... sta trattando con Festa direttamente. Sta facendo tutto lui


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Fatemi capire. Mercato chiuso ma Leonardo e Maldini non sono presenti durante la conferenza stampa degli ultimi 3 acquisti?


----------



## Schism75 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire. Mercato chiuso ma Leonardo e Maldini non sono presenti durante la conferenza stampa degli ultimi 3 acquisti?



Sono in prima fila seduti.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

30 milioni per un esterno che neanche la madre sa chi sia.
Sicuramente in quel ruolo e a centrocampo si poteva fare meglio.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sono in prima fila seduti.



Ok guardavo la diretta ma non li hanno mai inquadrati e non capivo perchè. La cosa bella è che quando chiedono a Scaroni di SMS lui abbozza un sorriso e dice di parlare con Leo. Bah


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

E basta con sto SMS. Ma manco di fronte all'evidenza vi arrendete? 

Sono tutte ****...


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E basta con sto SMS. Ma manco di fronte all'evidenza vi arrendete?
> 
> Sono tutte ****...



A prescindere se è SMS o meno, finchè non chiude il mercato per me non è mai chiuso, a prescindere da quello che dice la società.
Poi oh, non viene nessuno? Amen non muoio o mi sparo mica eh?


----------



## odasensei (17 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Boh, io il sospetto non riesco a togliermelo,
> 
> tutti questi continui messaggi per dire quanto facciamo schifo e quanto sono forti gli altri.... sarà... stranissimo modo di tifare
> 
> ...



Che tra l'altro è lo stesso problema del centrocampo ma si fa prima a guardare i nomi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E basta con sto SMS. Ma manco di fronte all'evidenza vi arrendete?
> 
> Sono tutte ****...



Esatto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok guardavo la diretta ma non li hanno mai inquadrati e non capivo perchè. La cosa bella è che quando chiedono a Scaroni di SMS lui abbozza un sorriso e dice di parlare con Leo. Bah



Anche a me ha dato questa impressione, mi aspettavo che fosse MOLTO più categorico.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok guardavo la diretta ma non li hanno mai inquadrati e non capivo perchè. La cosa bella è che quando chiedono a Scaroni di SMS lui abbozza un sorriso e dice di parlare con Leo. Bah



Inizialmente non li avevo visti nemmeno io.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi ma ormai mancano 4 ore e mezza e i nostri dirigenti sono a una presentazione degli ultimi acquisti. Se ci fosse anche solo qualcosa con i tempi che stringono non pensate che almeno ora dovrebbe uscire qualcosa di veramente serio sui media e i nostri non perderebbero tempo alla presentazione di 3 rincalzi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Agosto 2018)

Lotito sa che se vende SMS a una diretta concorrente all'ultimo giorno di mercato sapendo di non avere nemmeno tempo di prendere qualcun altro, non solo i tifosi gli daranno addosso x mesi ma c'è il rischio concreto che arrivino dietro di noi a fine anno.
Era una trattativa da fare a metà estate non ora, inutile illudersi l'ultimo giorno


----------



## fra29 (17 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'errore l'ha fatto chi ha creduto ai vari forum, notizie su twitter ecc che per vendere o per qualche like scriverebbero di tutto. Leo ha sempre detto che era impossibile.



Sms era impossibile e ok.
Ma la rosa andava completata. per fortuna al mondo non esiste solo sms..


----------



## Compix83 (17 Agosto 2018)

Squadra da 5°/6° posto. Presumo non si potesse fare di più, ma per la champions ci vorrebbe un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Agosto 2018)

*Inzaghi S. "Milinkovic è stato richiesto e c'è stata la possibilità di andare via ma per quest'anno rimarrà un giocatore della Lazio".*

Insomma non siamo pazzi neanche noi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2018)

Certo che non potendo arrivare a lui, qualcosa si poteva fare lo stesso... Pazienza se ripenso a giugno va bene così, forza Milan sempre!


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E basta con sto SMS. Ma manco di fronte all'evidenza vi arrendete?
> 
> Sono tutte ****...



Ormai mi sono arreso pure io. E' evidente che erano davvero tutte cavolate. Mi servirà da lezione, effettivamente ce ne sono un pò troppi di "Gigino lo Scorreggione". Avevi ragione.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sms era impossibile e ok.
> Ma la rosa andava completata. per fortuna al mondo non esiste solo sms..



Ci sarebbe servito un regista coi fiocchi, altro che Savic.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attraverso il comunicato che annunciava gli acquisti di *Laxalt e Castillejo a titolo definitivo*, ha ulteriormente annunciato la chiusura del mercato in entrata, che si conclude con gli acquisti sopra citati.



Spero che finalmente anche i più sognatori si siano messi il cuore in pace, era logico che SMS non potesse arrivare (non che non ci abbiano provato,sicuramente). Mercato non perfetto che sinceramente non mi fa sperare più del quinto posto,ma in un contesto in cui fino a un mese fa eravamo sull'orlo del baratro per il momento mi accontento così. Speriamo che a centrocampo qualcosa possa essere fatta già a gennaio.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi S. "Milinkovic è stato richiesto e c'è stata la possibilità di andare via ma per quest'anno rimarrà un giocatore della Lazio".*
> 
> Insomma non siamo pazzi neanche noi



Peccato che il prossimo anno avremo paletti più stringenti dalla UEFA.


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe servito un regista coi fiocchi, altro che Savic.



Tranquilli... ancora 4 ore e 21... arriva modric!


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe servito un regista coi fiocchi, altro che Savic.



C'è comunque Biglia che si deve dare una svegliata. I talenti dobbiamo ricominciare a scovarli noi non andarli a prendere a peso d'oro dalle dirette avversarsi oppure da Udinese Palermo e simili.
Mi aspetto che con la nuova gestione rinizi il progetto serio di osservatori dato che Leo in questo era già bravo


----------

